# Windows Live mail 2011 headaches..



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

My Mom uses this for emails she can recieve mails but not send, I have a basic skill set when it comes to computers, Ive tried to figure it out for her but so far to me windows mail is setup for business , not the average Joe.

Here is the message:The message could not be sent because the server rejected the sender's email address. The sender's email address was 

Subject 'attention Teresa Membership services division'
Server Error: 550
Server Response: 550 5.1.0 <hsaw.ca> domain rejected
Server: 'mail.shaw.ca'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC78
Protocol: SMTP
Port: 587
Secure(SSL): Yes

Any help would be appreciated, Im stubborn so I would like to fix this if I can, with you guidance ofcourse! Otherwise I will just set up a gmail account and call it a day. 
One more question: am I able to sync her contacts to a gmail account.
Thank you in advance and ..... DIYMA RULES!!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Can you access her account via web mail? If she has an @live.com address you can just go to live.com and login from there to resend the message.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

SPLEclipse said:


> Can you access her account via web mail? If she has an @live.com address you can just go to live.com and login from there to resend the message.


 shes not sure if she does, but I will look into it.

Thanks for your reply!


----------

